# over night trips to the 131 Hole, no radar



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I a have an older 34 ft Silverton convertible with twin 350 engines. I have owned the boat for 14 years or so and the boat is in good working order. I have a life raft, epirb, VHF and lots of safety equipment. However, I do not have a radar.

I enjoy making overnight trips to areas around the 131 Hole and the Elbow. On a calm night it's a blast. We keep someone awake all night on the fly bridge. However, if the fog rolls in I would be in trouble. I would appreciate some seasoned veterans opinions. Do you make overnight trips 30 to 40 miles off shore with out radar?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

We've used to go over a hundred miles offshore without a radar for many years back in the 90s. Radars are nice but it's the stuff floating that is the biggest concern for me at night. We always take it slow and easy heading out at night. Saves fuel as well. The only times you might need it is like you stated fog or severe thunderstorms. There are always a willing captain that will let you fall in behind in the fog or let you know how wide a storm is.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

I so agree with finfever. It,s what you can,t see under the water that bothers me.We do use radar mostly leaving in the AM and I would not try it without radar and atleast two at their watch station. Gene


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

having done it both ways i can say i would never go out with out radar.. if you can buddy boat with someone i would do that.. and certainly on "nice" weather weekends you wont be alone.. i find i use it on the way back in broad daylite... easier to just look at the blips than staring out the window.. cannot beat radar for fog or trying to thread your way in between storms.. 

rich


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I would appreciat any other opinions as-well. I met a man who's father was killed over 20 years ago by being run over at night by a large commercial boat. We put lots of faith in the 15w bulb that goes in anchor light. Is the light being hidden behind the canvas Top of the boat? The other guy's boat could be on auto pilot and maybe he got distracted. Hopfully the other boat has a radar?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Radar is great. But it does eat alot of power with engines off.With atleast one awake you should have no problem.If you are fishing in a shipping line I would for sure get a AIS. All commercial ships are required to used them under way.Plus you can keep an eye on the CG cutters in the area near you at night.A radar will show you that a vessel is near but an AIS will ID exactly what and who it is.Gene


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Radar Overnight*

Having someone on watch is very smart, even with the best radar, your anchor light should be higher, your question sounds like your boat has a bimini and the anchor light is mounted on the bridge, radar is a very good safety tool. If radar is pushing the budget, consider a radar deflector, they are cheap and greatly enhance your radar signature. When I overnighted on a boat without a generator, I took a spare 12V battery and direct wired it to our spreader lights, it wasn't by the book, but i knew it made our 25' boat much more visible


----------

